# Best Boot for small ankle and good heel hold



## NePTus (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi guys!

I have a Vans infuse from 2018 9.5US, my feet is 27.5cm, I have pain on my big toe (Next boot the correct size is 10US for Vans) and I have some small issues with heel lift. I tight the boot correctly, BOA OK, laces Ok and power strap OK. But some times I move my foot inside of the boot easy.

So I need the best boot for hold my heel. Before buy the vans infuse, I test the adidas response (two boa) and some others, with less heel hold. Vans infuse holds good, but i need more. I test Vans aura pro from this year, and have less heel hold than infuse. I test Ride Lasso from this year, and similar to infuse or little less hold

IS some important a boot with small footprint, because I ride with small boards and I have a "big" foot. hehe

thanks a lot


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The only boots I've tried that actually hold my heel are ThirtyTwo. Then Vans and Salomon, and Burton Imperials.

I have Vans Verse with a ThirtyTwo performance liner and it is fantastic (size US11 liner in a 10.5 Vans shell).The stock Vans liner is kind of thin and soft so I get a MUCH better response and snug fit with the ThirtyTwo liner. I think they sell the Elite liner separately, so that can be an option.

Otherwise, go to a shop and try Salomon boots. I can also size a little bit down on Salomon, which you're looking for as well...


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Skinny Ankles, Narrow Heels Help


I am looking for new boots that will fit my skinny ankles and narrow heels well. I just got hooked up with sizing confirmation from Wired and now need to start the search for a proper fitting boot. I currently have size 10 Ride Lasso's (1/2 size too big) that worked well enough until the BOA's...




www.snowboardingforum.com





ThirtyTwo TM 2 XLT's

Just FYI, make sure you see Wired's thread regarding proper boot sizing and fit. I did that and used the thinnest socks I could find (stance) and added heel lifts to get the perfect fit.

Good luck.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

If you can move your feet around in the boot laced up you probably don't need a bigger boot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> If you can move your feet around in the boot laced up you probably don't need a bigger boot.


He's not looking for a bigger boot. He's looking for a boot with better heel hold.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> He's not looking for a bigger boot. He's looking for a boot with better heel hold.


Sounds like he's suggesting he needs a half size up.



NePTus said:


> I have a Vans infuse from 2018 9.5US, my feet is 27.5cm, I have pain on my big toe (Next boot the correct size is 10US for Vans) and I have some small issues with heel lift.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> Sounds like he's suggesting he needs a half size up.


Hmmmm i read that as... size US9.5 he gets pain. And in the next size up US10 he gets heel lift. So obviously, he's not getting that one and is looking for a boot with better heel hold.

Also, you foot can move around in the "correct" size. If the boot runs wide.

Ohhhh but about the boot feeling sloppy... Vans have this little issue which happens on mine, that the upper section comes loose and sloppy and I have to tighten again because i get so much slack between my calves and boot, but the bottom and ankle are still fine with no slack.

It is very annoying; I've changed the upper boa reel twice and that wasn't it... What I've learned is... I tighten the boots at the base to full tightness.. leave my pants up. Then after the walk from parking and initial climb, I redo it to full tightness. Usually that lasts through the day.

I used to do the walk and initial climb with the boots only partially tight.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I've been toying with adding foam to my TM3s to get better heel hold. I previously 'solved' the issue with a heel lift but that caused toe bang. Sigh. 

Gonna try a bontex board or two between the liner and insole next.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This:





But mine is double boa.

Everything feels tight, but then after a few runs, the ankle and lower portion feel tight, but the top is just loose and sloppy. Super annoying.

I think i've solved it though, so we'll see. But for how comfortable and great heel hold I get, I'm ok with redoing the upper boa once or twice a day...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I've been toying with adding foam to my TM3s to get better heel hold. I previously 'solved' the issue with a heel lift but that caused toe bang. Sigh.
> 
> Gonna try a bontex board or two between the liner and insole next.


Getting that elusive performance fit is a quest for sure.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> I've been toying with adding foam to my TM3s to get better heel hold. I previously 'solved' the issue with a heel lift but that caused toe bang. Sigh.
> 
> Gonna try a bontex board or two between the liner and insole next.


It's all about the liner. Get a pro boot-fit. They'll sort you out once and for all. And once you know how the perfect fit feels, you know what to look for later on.

But, it can be a weird mix. A size US10 high volume Intuition liner in a US11 shell with superfeet green insoles and intiuition foam C bars. Bam. Perfect. Took like 45mins in the shop and tried like 4 different combinations with 2 heat fits. You would never get this from a stock boot and liner.

The best about the liner is that it's super stiff and made from 100% high density (closed cell) intuition foam. All stock liners are made from a mix of low density (open cell) and med/high density foam. But mostly open cell, because that's the most immediately comfortable. Vans liners are like that... very soft. A ton of open cell.
ThirtyTwo are a bit better with more closed cell, but incomparable with my custom liner. This one you absolutely can't wear without heat molding. It's rigid. You can heat mold many many times and it takes a LONG time to degrade. Open cell (irreversibly) degrades and packs out very quickly. Mine is already packed out to where it will stay for many yrs and it can be brought back with another heat fit.

So basically, all I need to get a perfect fit is a reasonable shell; throw in my liner and done. Broken in on day 1 and perfect performance fit. My Vans liner i tossed out from the get go. Never used it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

That sounds pricey lol. The TM3's liner is different than the TM2 or the TM2-XLT. I haven't heat molded these. 
I'm taking my heat gun and foam pads to jay this weekend. I'm going to make some adjustments to lock my heel down a bit more. I made some C bars for them, but I think I need to suck up some volume right above the malleoli. Maybe that mixed with the thicker 32 insert for the liner will help. Sigh haha.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Of all the 40+ models I've tried (in-store, not on the hill), the best heel hold by far were my '13 Nitro Team TLS. Since then they changed the liner though. High-end Nitros could be an option if you don't have wide feet.

As always, the best boot as the one that fits your foot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> That sounds pricey lol. The TM3's liner is different than the TM2 or the TM2-XLT. I haven't heat molded these.
> I'm taking my heat gun and foam pads to jay this weekend. I'm going to make some adjustments to lock my heel down a bit more. I made some C bars for them, but I think I need to suck up some volume right above the malleoli. Maybe that mixed with the thicker 32 insert for the liner will help. Sigh haha.


Yep, it is.

Some people have easy feet. For everyone else, it's how much are you willing to pay to avoid foot misery and pain AND get performance...


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

give the 2020 salomon dialogues a try, i have small ankles and a narrow foot, added some fpinsoles and im very happy with the outcome


----------



## elkhart (Jan 3, 2020)

I just tried a lot of different boots and have a narrow feet and ankle. 
I can tell you what I felt but we are all different.
Salomon dialogue are very good for narrow feet and ankle but not really foot print reduce. Same as the nitro venture.
Burton imperial has a good heel hold and good reduce foot print. 
Best heel hold and reduce footprint are for me the Adidas tactical adv but there is a lot of room in the toe box.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

elkhart said:


> I just tried a lot of different boots and have a narrow feet and ankle.
> I can tell you what I felt but we are all different.
> Salomon dialogue are very good for narrow feet and ankle but not really foot print reduce. Same as the nitro venture.
> Burton imperial has a good heel hold and good reduce foot print.
> Best heel hold and reduce footprint are for me the Adidas tactical adv but there is a lot of room in the toe box.


Yeah agree with that. I tried some of those boots, and Salomon are narrow, they dont reduce the footprint a lot, but they run a bit big so you can size down.
Imperial are good for my narrow feet too. I can use my Mondo and they are pretty reduced. Ions fit very differently. Really wide in the toes, and pretty much everywhere.
Haven't tried the Adidas, I tried some Adidas before and they were all a bit too wide on the heel. Maybe the newer models have better heel hold. I'll try to give em try next time I'm at a shop.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

F1EA said:


> It's all about the liner. Get a pro boot-fit. They'll sort you out once and for all. And once you know how the perfect fit feels, you know what to look for later on.
> 
> But, it can be a weird mix. A size US10 high volume Intuition liner in a US11 shell with superfeet green insoles and intiuition foam C bars. Bam. Perfect. Took like 45mins in the shop and tried like 4 different combinations with 2 heat fits. You would never get this from a stock boot and liner.
> 
> ...


I would love to do that. Been eyeing at those intuition liners for a fey seasons now.. The problem i, there is no good boot fitting shops around here. Hell I would bet there probably even isn´t one in the whole country :-( maybe there are a few that REALLY know there stuff but how is one supposed to find those??

I have thought about ordering an intuition liner online myself but how the hell should I know which model and size fits into which shell it would fit....


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

fzst said:


> I would love to do that. Been eyeing at those intuition liners for a fey seasons now.. The problem i, there is no good boot fitting shops around here. Hell I would bet there probably even isn´t one in the whole country :-( maybe there are a few that REALLY know there stuff but how is one supposed to find those??


Ask neni. She knows almost everything.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Seppuccu said:


> Ask neni. She knows almost everything.


Who is Neni??


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

@Neni is our resident Swiss Miss herself. You will most likely find her most knowledgeable.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I like a very snug fit and after trying on the Thirty Two TM-2 double boas nothing I tried on felt snug enough. The TM 2 has double boa, plus inside speed lace, plus an ankle strap on the liner. All that makes it feel really tight and snug in a good way.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I like a very snug fit and after trying on the Thirty Two TM-2 double boas nothing I tried on felt snug enough. The TM 2 has double boa, plus inside speed lace, plus an ankle strap on the liner. All that makes it feel really tight and snug in a good way.


Funny, I don't think I've found any boots as excessively roomy around the ankles as 32 TM2 (non-BOA), and 32s in general. I have a high instep and narrow ankles.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I tried to get intuition liners for this season but there is an issue with production I found. All snowboard boots, even new ones after a week or so, get loose at the top after a run or two and progressively get looser during the day. It's not something that you need to put up with but everyone does for some reason.


----------

